# Question about IUD removal and fertility



## geogeek (Apr 16, 2007)

I had my Mirena IUD removed on July 1. I had light bleeding on July 4, 5, and 6th. Then I had some very light spotting on July 20. It's August 8th and no AF. Pregnancy test on the 30th was negative. What the H___is going on? Anyone have wacky cycles after IUD removal? Or is it possible that I'm actually pregnant and the test didn't pick up on it yet? Aargh, this is driving me crazy.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn (Jun 23, 2007)

For what it is worth, here is my Mirena story: I got the IUD 4 months after my daughter was born in 2002. I recall have random terrible cramps for a year. They were like labor pains and brought me to my knees. A sonogram and even a CT scan confirmed that everything was okay. My periods were absent altogether until just a year or two ago. During that time they slowly became regular in timing and consisted only of a few days of PMS and three days of light spotting.

I had my IUD removed this past April and began TTC at the end of May. By the first week in July, I still had not had my period but was feeling nauseated, dizzy, bloated - the whole 9 yards. I kept taking home pregnancy tests and didn't get a BFP until July 5th! Sadly, I began miscarrying on July 9th. I have 2 theories as to why I didn't get a BFP until so late: either I O'd late because my hormones were wacky from the IUD, OR I O'd on time, but the pregnancy just wasn't right and was progressing too slowly (maybe my hormone levels were not back to normal enough to support a pregnancy?).

So it is quite possible your cycles will just be wacky for a while. It could be that you O'd late and it is just very early in the pregnancy. I still haven't had a period since my m/c so I went for a blood pregnancy test (neg). It may be worth it for you to do that. That way if you can find out that it is negative, you can begin taking measures to help your body regulate (i.e. teas like ginger, parsely, and Yogi's Moon Cycle). Hope that helps.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My period was a couple of days late the first cycle after I got my IUD removed (which is this cycle!) I was worried I could be pregnant but nope. What I think happened is that when I had my IUD I would have spotting for two days or so before my period actually started, but without the IUD I didn't have any spotting.

So anyway my cycle felt slightly wacky, though I can't speak for your particular experience.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi,

I had my Mirena IUD taken out in March I had bleeding for a few days afterward...Then I had a 1 day period April 15 and then I got my BFP on May 12th Mother's day...So I would say that my period was really wacky and only 1 day I hardly even had to wear anything.

I am not getting another one though now after doing research about them there is no way I will have one again. Plus I got ovarian cysts which hurt pretty bad.


----------



## geogeek (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I just have to wait and see. It's now the 13th and still no AF and no BFP. My DH says that since I don't have any idea when I might O, we just have to DTD every couple days. Works for him I guess.


----------

